# Perch Mount



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I know a bit late sorry on that. But I got my Perch mount back last Friday from a very young inspiring taxidermist. He showed the mount at ISE and took first place in skin mount category. From folks who saw the mount at ISE and contacted me said Tallon Beal of River's Edge Taxidermy did an awesome job. Oh yea he did as when I finally saw the mount WOW!!!

Two of these Perch helped me also place 1st in an ice fishing tournament back in February. The biggest Perch was 15.50" and official weight was 2.35#. My 3 Big Perch total weight was 6.09# with the two big females in mount pushing me to 1st place and caught on the last day of the two day tourney.

Hope my reading on posting pics allows you to see the mount and pics.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Geeeeze... 15.5" long ties with the worlds record.

http://www.in-fisherman.com/ice-fishing/idaho-girl-ices-world-record-perch/

-DallanC


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Geeeeze... 15.5" long ties with the worlds record.
> 
> http://www.in-fisherman.com/ice-fishing/idaho-girl-ices-world-record-perch/
> 
> -DallanC


Hi DallanC, it goes by weight not length when we weighed the fish on the ice it was 2.6# and has to be converted which was done when I got in to weigh her and the other. Length is nice but its the 'official weight' that counts. I got the big one early and we stayed out fishing covered her in ice inside tent until we left. In Depth Outdoors was even out there and heard about fish and hunted us down (Steve Ryan) and he took all kinds of pics of her. Memories not only for me but the young taxidermist who mounted her a big male I got and also the other big Female...again its weight not length is my understanding.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh I know... I'm just saying its length tied the world record. Pretty cool.


-DallanC


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm not taking anything away from Kim's fish or mount; they are a true trophy and will be remindful of a very memorable adventure for a very long time, I'm sure. I wish I'd been there to share in it - next year for sure. :mrgreen:

According to IGFA, the WORLD RECORD yellow perch (all tackle record) weighed in at 4lbs, 3oz. No length was given and I'm not a member of that organization and don't have access to the complete data on that fish. It was supposedly caught on May 1, 1865 by a Dr. C. Abbott near Bordentown, NJ. And the LONGEST yellow perch on record that I could find was a 21" yellow perch that weighed in at 3.75 lbs caught in 1947 out of Lake Independence near Marquette, MI in the Upper Peninsula.
:O--O:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Geeeeze... 15.5" long ties with the worlds record.
> 
> http://www.in-fisherman.com/ice-fishing/idaho-girl-ices-world-record-perch/-DallanC


To further clarify the young ladies WR is because she got it on a tip-up. Her Idaho State record was broken last year but from my understanding she still holds the WR as the fish was caught on a tip-up.


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

K2 is correct that the specific record mentioned here is perch caught on an ice fishing tip-up....not the all class world record.


----------

